# Waterman 18 w/60hp yamaha



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

Hey guys! Well after selling the Copperhead and being boatless for about 8 months, I have finally put my order in on a new 2014 Hells Bay Waterman. I cant wait to finally get in to this boat! The wait time should be about 5 weeks. I will keep you guys posted on the progress.


----------



## firefish (Jan 16, 2014)

pm sent


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Nice
moving on up to the east side, deluxe apartment in the sky lol


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

Mooovin on up, to the east siii-iiide!
We finally got a piece of the piiiiii-iieeee!

Can't wait to see the pics!
;D


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Congrats! That is a great skiff!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks guys! I had the option between the new HPS-X or the Waterman. I really liked both but decided to go for the waterman. Less wait time and in my opinion and better finished boat.


----------



## Ginclear (Aug 11, 2013)

Congratulations on your choice of skiffs ,

    You have just ordered the most versatile poling skiff out there . It is not 
an entry level skiff , however , so it's good that this is not your first . As a
fly fishing guide of over 20 years of experience here in Texas said , it's
almost like learning to fly a plane . And this from a guy who had owned Mavericks ,
Newwaters , and I don't know what else . He thought he might have made a
mistake at first ! But try and get him off of it now . It probably took us 2 years 
to learn how to fly ours to the best of it's capabilities . When we try to tell 
others what it will do , they think we are just bragging . But as an old sportcaster
named Dizzy Dean once said " It aint braggin' if you can do it . "

    So , I share your eager anticipation . Did you order the center console with jump
seat/ice chest or side console ? I recommend the cc . Jackplate ? Works good on this skiff .
I'm sure you are getting trim tabs , I assume Lencos . I recommend the lighted controls.
Lets you know at a glance exactly what position your tabs are in . Very important on
this skiff . We had an angled bezel installed for the digital tach , so we could read it
standing up . I am curious to read your reports on performance with the Yamaha 60 .
We love our 2 stroke 70 but realize that one of these days , we will have to repower .
I also recommend that you have receiver tubes for a safety rail welded to your
platform . You may or may not know that you need the rails now , but when you do ,
it will be a simple matter of ordering them and sticking them in the tubes . 2 verticle
aluminum Bluepoint rod holders and 2 grab rails fit nicely on the cc and are very
functional . The grab rails , besides the obvious function can also be used to tie off drift
socks on windy day drifts . The console mounted holders can hold a golf umbrella ,
which will stow in your starboard aft hatch .

    Sorry for the long post . Guess you can tell I am excited for you . I guess I am just
trying to tell you what we would have ordered if we had known beforehand . Much better
than adding it later . Anyway , keep us posted and again , congratulatons .


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

> It is not
> an entry level skiff , however , so it's good that this is not your first . As a
> fly fishing guide of over 20 years of experience here in Texas said , it's
> almost like learning to fly a plane . And this from a guy who had owned Mavericks ,
> ...



:


----------



## ryanrgold (Jul 15, 2013)

no...clearly you are not bragging. you have posted the same thing on other threads...we get it....you arent bragging, you have a boat that took you two years to learn how to 'fly'

i didnt realize hells bay made great boats until I read your postings saying the same thing, over and over again.

to each their own. for some its out of their range, for others, it doesnt make sense to put that kind of money into a hobby/liability. I know...they retain their value...

so does our ranch. but...im not bragging.


----------



## ryanrgold (Jul 15, 2013)

oh and saltguy, congrats on the new rig, get her slimed up, hopefully having a nice boat doesnt turn you into Captain Condescendingly B Obvious


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

Here are the options:
guide green hull
whisper gray deck
Side console 
yamaha 60 
casting platform tie down 
extended side console to fit electronics 

Pretty basic setup. i like my skiffs simple and clean. so i decided these options that would suit me best. plus all the standard options is pretty much what i wanted.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

> oh and saltguy, congrats on the new rig, get her slimed up, hopefully having a nice boat doesnt turn you into Captain Condescendingly B Obvious


Certainly will not! I am not that type of person at all.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Congrats Saltyguy! Put some pics up when you can.


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

Totally my opinion here, but I wouldn't choose the yami 60 for a waterman. That 60 has always felt gutless to me. I am pretty impressed with the new F70 yamaha. That being said, the most fun I have ever had driving a skiff was a waterman 18 with a 70 and a jack plate. 

Either way, I'm sure you will love it. Congrats.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

> Here are the options:
> guide green hull
> whisper gray deck
> Side console
> ...



You must be excited...congrats! 

The f60 is a great engine....I have one on my 17.8 Whip and it's plenty fast, great hole shot and quiet. Side console is the best way to go.

My only recommendation is to go with 2 tone deck if it's in the budget? I like Matterhorn white over guide green...super sweet timeless combo!


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Don't forget to budget in an extra $10k for your pilots license!


----------



## Jeremy_James (Feb 27, 2013)

Congrats on the boat. If you still have time to change the engine, only under my recommendation of course. The F60 feels like it is lacking torque. You might want to upgrade to the F70 in my honest opinion. There's no better way for you to agree other than testing them yourself, but if anything, read some reviews.


----------



## Stormchaser (Feb 10, 2013)

> oh and saltguy, congrats on the new rig, get her slimed up, hopefully having a nice boat doesnt turn you into Captain Condescendingly B Obvious


This post singlehandedly SAVED this thread lol. Great post! ;D


----------



## flatsmaster22 (Feb 24, 2007)

I agree with the F70 if you can. I recently went from a F60 to F70 on a 2010 Professional and it feels like a completely different boat. Only a minor increase in speed but a huge increase in hole shot


----------



## Beavertail (Jul 2, 2011)

CONGRATULATION on your boat can't wait to see some picture. Just my opinion but the F70 is the best power for the Waterman or the PRO .


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

I have the 2013 Suzuki 60 hp on my 18 waterman 03 and have never had a better motor 2 or 4 st. It's quiet, sips fuel, and will launch you back when you take off. It's a killer little motor, I have owned yamaha, honda,mercs, and Evinude, over 20 yrs. It's one of the lightest per hp. 


Your going to love the skiff, it's a fun boat to drive and really easy to pole, plus dry ride. Best skiff I've ever owned, for skinny water.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

> I have the 2013 Suzuki 60 hp on my 18 waterman 03 and have never had a better motor 2 or 4 st. It's quiet, sips fuel, and will launch you back when you take off. It's a killer little motor, I have owned yamaha, honda,mercs, and Evinude, over 20 yrs. It's one of the lightest per hp.
> 
> 
> Your going to love the skiff, it's a fun boat to drive and really easy to pole, plus dry ride. Best skiff I've ever owned, for skinny water.


Actually I was strongly considering this motor. How do you like it? What prop do you have on it? What are the speeds you are seeing out of it? I might just change my mind lol I was talking to Kevin at east cape and he said he loves this motor. He said it pushed the fury better than the f70. I may rethink this motor.


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Great motor, 4 blade power tech, very lively hole shot, wot about 35 with tab deployed 2 people. Poles anywhere I've ever tried in lagoon, or banana river. Quiet hull so far no slap that I've noticed. Sometimes I've gotten to close to make a good cast, at fish in clearwater.


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

> > oh and saltguy, congrats on the new rig, get her slimed up, hopefully having a nice boat doesnt turn you into Captain Condescendingly B Obvious
> 
> 
> This post singlehandedly SAVED this thread lol.  Great post!  ;D


She will treat you well. Congrats on a great buy. Welcome to the family. 

How's that for a change?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

Here are some pics I received this past week


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

More pics from this week


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

Congrats on your new skiff Saltyguy.  I agree with Grovesnatcher about the Suzuki.  It's a killer engine with all the latest technology.  Comes with a great warranty and I think has way more torque.  I have heard stories about the Yami's not having great torque or top end.  I would do more research and ask some experts in the field.  Talk to Michael at PowerTech Props about the different engines.  He gets stats and also tests all the different engines with PowerTech props and will give you his honest opinion. 

I just had a 14 year old Whipray 16 rehabbed and powered it with a Honda 50 mostly because it was 20-25 lbs lighter than anything else in it's class.  If I were repowering the the HB Pro that I had for 10 years, I would go with the Suzuki 70.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Congrats on the new skiff!! I will be putting in my order for a 17.8 Pro In about 2 weeks I can't wait!


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Go with the suzuki 60. I get 37mph top speed with a power tech 3 blade on my 17.8 professiinal whip. Plenty of low end power, holeshot is impressive for a 4 stroke. It's also lighter, more powerful and less expensive than the Yamaha. Lighter than every other 60 on the market.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Prop numbers for my 60 zuke are power tech REB3R17PYS50
they are difficult to read so maybe double check with Marcus at power tech.


----------



## mxbeebop (Mar 22, 2013)

Looking good man. According to the EPA numbers the Yamaha is down 2 hp at the shaft on the other 60's.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

Well she is DONE!!!


----------



## Gators52__20 (Dec 31, 2012)

Sick boat man!


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

She looks like a virgin ready to be ravaged!


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

Beautiful skiff! Now it's time for you two to get acquainted and have some fun.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Beautiful skiff, congrats!


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Nice, I love it, your going to really enjoy it. When are you picking her up? I'd love to run mine around with yours, just to check out the new and classic together.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

> Nice, I love it, your going to really enjoy it. When are you picking her up? I'd love to run mine around with yours, just to check out the new and classic together.


I pick her up next Wednesday and boy I can't wait! Thursday night I'm chasing tarpon in the bay lol and let me know, we can plan something to run them together.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks everybody! I will keep everybody posted on numbers and will get pics when I get her.


----------



## TwoKids (Jan 2, 2013)

Killer looking skiff! Happy sliming.


----------



## sickz284u (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm pretty sure I saw a picture of this boat on the water today!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

> I'm ppretty sure I saw a picture of this boat on the water today!


You might have on Hell's Bay facebook page. We were wet testing the boat which lead into a fishing trip lol.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

Well guys, shes in my hands! I am very impressed with this skiff! Totally blew me away how this boat rides. The wet test went awesome. For the yami 60, it pushes this boat great. Jumped right out of the hole with 3 people across the back. Took it easy on the motor because of the break in period and did not go over 4500rpms. The skiff was on plane at 3200rpms and out of the water completely. The stability of the skiff was awesome! Poled like a dream! Overall, I love this skiff and very glad I went with the Waterman. The team at Hell's Bay were exceptional! Here are some pics of when I picked her up. Will keep you guys updated on the numbers and videos are to come.


----------



## mxbeebop (Mar 22, 2013)

Nice Skiff Man


----------



## sickz284u (Mar 8, 2012)

Man that thing looks sweet! Congrats. I am sure you are going to have a blast with her. I am going to PM you with a few questions.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

I've got the 60 Yamaha and couldn't be happier. Best of luck with the new ride.

Get yourself a dropped ball mount for the truck and she'll ride nice and flat and be easier to hitch/unhitch.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

> I've got the 60 Yamaha and couldn't be happier.  Best of luck with the new ride.
> 
> Get yourself a dropped ball mount for the truck and she'll ride nice and flat and be easier to hitch/unhitch.


I actually did that purposely so when I leave the ramp the water will drain out.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

My only recommendation is to go with 2 tone deck if it's in the budget?  I like Matterhorn white over guide green...super sweet timeless combo![/i]

The cost for two tone deck is about the same as getting the non-skid redone on an older boat.

I think I would like a dark green hull with cream slicks, tan non-skids, and black powder coat to match a tiller Zuke 60. If I go with all cream deck now, I can do the tan non-skid later.

thanks for the tips salty.


----------

